
Phlisped: A Graphical Programming Editor Experiment (2014) [video] - setra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9FEAGVvxxI
======
timthelion
The discussion here on a general purpose tree/graph editor is far more
interesting than the video itself: [http://pcmonk.me/2014/04/01/why-dont-we-
have-a-general-purpo...](http://pcmonk.me/2014/04/01/why-dont-we-have-a-
general-purpose-tree-editor.html)

~~~
rijoja
Thanks for the link! It really explains the concept better than the video.

------
rijoja
I've downloaded his program and tried to make it compile on an Ubuntu 16.04
machine.

I've installed the following packages. libsoil1 libftgl2:amd64 racket-doc
racket racket-common

Since this is a test version there still are some references to his home
folder in visualizations/helpers/def-painter.rkt which is easy to fix.

Still I get the following error: FTGLfont->C: argument is not non-null
`FTGLfont' pointer

This is experimental software so I don't blame him for this of course! But I
would love to try it out.

I'm curious about how well this approach would handle an imperative language
as opposed to a functional. I'm far from an expert on compiler design. But
most compilers use ASTs internally right?

~~~
DerDangDerDang
You're probably missing a font file

~~~
rijoja
Aha very astute of you! You where right. I've managed to solve this issue and
some others apparently there is a fault in visualizations/hyperbolic-disk.rkt
that makes the program crash.

Thankfully I've gotten contact with the author who is really helpful and he
gave me the tip about removing the rkt file above.

------
jiyinyiyong
Video comment
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar_j5Bn59HM&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar_j5Bn59HM&feature=youtu.be&a)

